# [SOLVED] Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

I recently moved to another country and shipped my PC with Fedex. Seems like they were a bit rough on it as when I unpacked it the cpu cooler was loose and slightly dangling. 

So I took it out, reapplied thermal paste and reinstalled. When I press the power button nothing is happening. No fan spin or anything. Before pressing the power button the motherboard light for power is on. Once I press the power button the other lights TPU and EPU and the graphics card power lights all turn green and remain like that until I switch it off. But that's about it. 

Any ideas what the problem might be? Is the cpu light supposed to light as well? I will try to take it out again and reinstall it just in case but if possible, I would like help in narrowing down the problem so I can fix/replace the culprit. 


Thanks.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

What country did you move from? I know it seems like a random question but some country's have different socket voltages could be that the PSU needs replacing.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

I moved from the UK to Sweden. The power sockets are different so I'm using those travel adapters for the plug and monitor. I don't know about the voltage though. A quick look on the internet suggests both countries are on 230V.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Voltage is the same in Sweden 220/240 volts, however it does sound like a power issue it could be the PSU or the motherboard I would make sure all the cables are securely plugged into the motherboard, do you have any USB devices plugged into the machine while your attempting to power it on? also are any of the USB sockets damaged ?


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Apart from the loose cpu cooler I didn't notice any other issue. The only usb devices I had plugged were keyboard and mouse. 

I'm a bit confused since all the lights on the motherboard are lighting up when I switch it on. It's just there's nothing else happening. No beep, no fans, nothing turns on except the LED's on the board and the gfx card..


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

try taking the RAM modules out and try one stick at a time to make sure it's not a memory fault, does the graphics card have a fan and if so does the fan spin?


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Yeah dual fans but they don't spin either. nothing starts except the LED's on the motherboard. No fans, no harddrives. It's as if the switch was never turned on.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

ok I have seen this before and it definitely sounds like your motherboard has developed a fault unfortunately, the PSU is working becasue LEDs are powered on the board however the board it self is unresponsive, the last thing I would check is the power button cable that plugs into the board the cable comes in different colors but it should have some text on it saying "power sw" just make sure its still plugged into the board, also make sure you try taking the RAM out and putting each stick back in individually, if neither of these work I would recommend a motherboard replacement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

The Mobo LED being illuminated only tells you the Mobo is receiving power. It does not conclude the PSU is capable of booting the PC.
Reseat all cards and check all power connections.
What are we working with?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

All i'm saying is in my experience it hasn't been a PSU fault


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

I'm not implying the PSU is faulty, but the Mobo LED being lit and no other signs of activity certainly make it suspect. 



Tyree said:


> The Mobo LED being illuminated only tells you the Mobo is receiving power. It does not conclude the PSU is capable of booting the PC.


Knowing what we're working with may help to determine the most likely suspect(s).


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

The specs are on my profile but just noticed it's slightly outdated:

Custom built.

CPU : Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz Socket 1155 6MB Cache - Coolermaster V8 cooler - Overclocked to 4.5ghz

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Pro R3 P67 Socket 1155 8 Channel HD Audio ATX

Memory: Corsair 8GB (4x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 i5 Memory Kit

Hard Drive: 512 Samsung SSD + 1TB Samsung 
Video: Asus GTX 560Ti DirectCU II 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI

CD Rom: Samsung Writemaster

Power Supply: Corsair 850W TX Series

OS: Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

I agree with you, didn't mean to make it sound like I was disregarding your knowledge that's not the case, I was simply offering my advice as I have come across issues like this before.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

One thing that might be worth mentioning is that the cpu cooler is still slightly loose. One of the springs under the screws is no longer "boingy" so it doesn't snug firmly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

That shouldn't prevent the PC from booting but will cause overheating.
Remove all RAM, power on and listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
Note: a Mobo speaker is required.
It is also a remote possibility the Mobo has been jarred enough to be cause it to short to ground.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

That will be a problem when the PC is actually working to prevent the CPU from overheating but doesn't explain why the PC won't boot. Have you made sure the CPU is properly seated in the socket ? maybe try and re-seat the CPU and re-attach the cooler


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

I haven't really touched the CPU, just reattached the cooler after applying new thermal paste. 

I'll try the suggestions when I get home.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*



Sonti said:


> Hi,
> when I unpacked it the cpu cooler was loose and slightly dangling.


If the CPU latch was not disturbed the CPU should have remained firmly in the socket.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Yeah the cpu itself wasn't touched. It wasn't opened from what I can tell. It probably just been handled without care a bit (despite the big fragile sticker on the box). When I opened it, it wasn't too bad but the top 2 screws holding the cooler were a bit loose and V8 being a bit beasty it was slightly hanging. 

It's quite firm now but one of the screws won't fit perfectly because the spring underneath the screw lost it's function (which I might be able to fiddle with and fix when I get home). 

I will remove and reseat everything when I get home and hope that there is no faulty hardware.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Hi.

I took out and reattached everything but no luck. i then removed all the ram and tried but no luck. i removed the gfx card and ram but still the same.

to see if psu powers anything i removed everything and tested the psu on a fan with the pin trick. it powered the fan fine.

is it safe to assume that the problem is the motherboard?

just in case anyone might have an alternative idea here is what's happening.

- when i plug the power and turn on the psu, the mobo lights and gfx card power leds come on briefly and then only the main mob power led remains on.

- i then turn on the computer and all the leds come on again and remain on. but no fan spin, no beep or anything on the screen. it is as if i never turned it on (except the leds, there is nothing else going on).

Typing on phone so apologies for bad format and typos.

I can live with having to replace one part but i have to make sure i don't end up replacing something not faulty to begin with.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Testing the PSU with a fan doesn't insure the PSU can boot the PC.

"IF" you have a Mobo speaker and you get no beeps with no RAM, the Mobo is suspect.
I would suggest a bench test precisely as described below.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

If the package had visible damage, I hope you wrote it on the delivery sheet. If it was hidden damage, and the package looked ok, you can submit a claim with the carrier. Also if they left it on your doorstep and didn't require a signature. In my experience, this does take a bit of time and patience to resolve with the shipper.

Good luck!


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Same thing happened. i also tried with another psu and the exact same problem continued. so i guess it narrows it down to mobo. not much i can do but replace it i guess.


----------



## bendavis (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Its a bad idea to ship a pc with with a big cpu attached or heavy doubleslot videocards installed that need to be handled gently. Some cpu coolers are really big which might bend the mb and break loose and break something in the process if the box was given a jolt.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

As I said in most cases that I have seen it comes down to a motherboard fault.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

Yeah ill replace the motherboard and hopefully it will be sorted.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

If you determine the Mobo is bad, it has a 3 yr. warranty.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Pc won't boot after shipping it overseas.*

It was the mobo. Got a new motherboard and it works now. There are some issues but I'll open a new post for them as this particular issue is solved. Thank you all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you found the problem and got it working.


----------

